# Radeon DRM



## Itzamna (Jul 24, 2009)

Hello all,

I have just attempted to install Mesa, DRI and the radeon driver from git. I managed to get EXA working, but not DRI. Can anyone tell me how they got DRI working with a r600 card? Do I have to recompile the kernel?

Thanks in advance

P.S.: The video card is an ATI Radeon HD 2400


----------



## aragon (Jul 24, 2009)

For DRI, you do need kernel support.  Try load the 'radeon' kernel module:


```
kldload radeon
```


----------



## adamk (Jul 24, 2009)

r600 support was just recently introduced to Mesa.  It is not available via the ports tree.  You will need to download mesa from git and compile the driver yourself.  You will also need to patch the DRM code:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2009-July/008684.html


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

thank you, adamk - will add that to the how-to list


----------



## oliverh (Dec 29, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9076


----------

